# A useful list of French campsites



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I spotted this elsewhere and hope it will be of use to you.

I really like the "open all year" section.

Russell

French campsite database.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you Russell.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Russell

Thanks for that, it looks a good site, but very limited on number of campsites.
Maybe it is a new website, and will grow in number of entries.

TR5


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, very interesting and will def come in handy. Ta


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks Russell. 

We are with friends at the moment near Toulouse, but are planning to go to the Municipal site at Bergerac next Sunday. I wondered if anyone knew it? 

I found it on the web ant it appears to be within walking distance of the town. We just want to chill out for a few days.

Val


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Russel, any idea what the Campsite refererence is e.g.Campsite Reference EU120018. It is not a map reference I recognise  


peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*French sites*

Hi

I have no idea about the references etc. It just looks a useful site though!

Russell

PS - thanks for all the thanks - it must me more useful than I thought.


----------



## jegcj111 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank you! I've been googling for such a site unsuccessfully for a week or so now! 

Hooray!


----------

